# Precision 5857 VS GT3582r Which one to choose?



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im stuck on which turbo to use! I have both turbos to use and don't know which one is the best for my setup! I ran the 5857 billet wheel (journal bearing) for about 1500 miles on my built bottom end with small port built head, stock throttle body and intake manifold and was full spool at 4700 on 27 psi. 

My new head I am about to install is a Fully ported/Polished AEB Supertech valves and springs kit upgraded intake manifold and 70mm throttle body. 

I don't know really which one to us because i want faster spool and great power at the same time! 

Any input would be great! 

*Specs on setup:* 

-1.8T with 9.5.1 pistons 
-IE Rods 
-Built AEB Head 
AutoTech intake cam(hope to upgrade to IE race cams once there back in stock) 
Supertech exhaust valves 
Stock intake valves 
Supertech springs/retainers 
Ported and polished intake/exhaust sides 
5 angle valve job 
-CTS Exhaust manifold 
-OBX Intake manifold 
-SS 6an fuel line and fuel rail


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Stick with the 5857 but turn the boost up!!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

dub_slug said:


> Stick with the 5857 but turn the boost up!!


 you think so even tho its journal bearing and the 35r is ball-bearing?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea those billet wheels will push over 40psi. You're probably just getting into the turbo efficiency range. Get some water meth if you don't already have it and boost the **** out of the turbo. I would never go from a billet precision to a Garrett :screwy: lol that's like chopping out the floor boards so you can Fred flinstone the sh¡t hahaha


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

dub_slug said:


> Yea those billet wheels will push over 40psi. You're probably just getting into the turbo efficiency range. Get some water meth if you don't already have it and boost the **** out of the turbo. I would never go from a billet precision to a Garrett :screwy: lol that's like chopping out the floor boards so you can Fred flinstone the sh¡t hahaha


 haha good deal well ive had like 2 other people tell me this too so i just wanted to post and see what other peoples thoughts are


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

how much power are you trying to make? you can easily get 450whp (front wheel) out of something as small as a gt3071r. The PAG billet gt series wheels are sick look into those. it would spool a hell of a lot faster than either one of the 2 turbos you listed. 

also full boost should be around 3200-3400 rpms


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Whats the size of the exhaust housing on the 5857?


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> how much power are you trying to make? you can easily get 450whp (front wheel) out of something as small as a gt3071r. The PAG billet gt series wheels are sick look into those. it would spool a hell of a lot faster than either one of the 2 turbos you listed.
> 
> also full boost should be around 3200-3400 rpms


 im WANT to make atleast 500hp on the dyno i have both turbos i just dont know which one to use and i want the best spool time i loved my 5857 when i was on the small port but you know spooling at 4700 is just a lil laggy in my taste and i could only rev to about 7k now imma rev the **** outta it till about 8100 or so 



PjS860ct said:


> Whats the size of the exhaust housing on the 5857?


 both hotsides are .63ar for both turbos and both have 4" anti serge housings


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

well, its up to you :laugh::beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

What boost controller are you using?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

You know the saying. If its aint broke; don't fix it! 

Stick with the precision. Garrett's are junk :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> What boost controller are you using?


 He should get Greddy profec B spec2 ?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> You know the saying. If its aint broke; don't fix it!
> 
> Stick with the *GARRETT*. *PTE Turbos* are junk :thumbup:


 LOL, fixed that for you :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

here we go lol hahaopcorn:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL, fixed that for you :thumbup:


 I'd put a vortech on my car before I ever put another Garrett in  

PTE FTW! Unless you're a promod dragster lol...but not many of those on these forums. 

For the price, you can't beat a precision jb turbo :thumbup: 

GT35R was cool 10 years ago :laugh:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

dub_slug said:


> He should get Greddy profec B spec2 ?


 you stalking me:sly: because thats what i have lmao the one with the knobs 



PjS860ct said:


> What boost controller are you using?


 ^^^ opcorn:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Adjust the gain to spool up faster/harder


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Adjust the gain to spool up faster/harder


 i need to read up on that i never really understood that..i mean i do but i always had it set up like mid way or a lil below


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> GT35R was cool 10 years ago :laugh:


 True, its now GTX35R


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

skydaman said:


> True, its now GTX35R


 the gtx's were never cool! Lmfao!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Vdubed13 said:


> you stalking me:sly: because thats what i have lmao the one with the knobs
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ opcorn:


 Lol no we just all know its one of the best :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Actually the ebc on the Lugtronic standalone is the best 1  

And with the gtx turbos, you won't see the deference until you boost pass 30psi.. so whats the point?  just a lighter wallet


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> the gtx's were never cool! Lmfao!


 Maybe not on the slowtex... GTX's have run 6's in the quarter in a streetcar. Assume your faster with your far superior turbo right? :laugh:




PjS860ct said:


> Actually the ebc on the Lugtronic standalone is the best 1
> 
> And with the gtx turbos, you won't see the deference until you boost pass 30psi.. so whats the point?  just a lighter wallet


 True, but some people arent pansies.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

skydaman said:


> Maybe not on the slowtex... GTX's have run 6's in the quarter in a streetcar. Assume your faster with your far superior turbo right? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool story bro! Haha 
How about this....**** GARRETT TURBOS!!! 

Lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Wahahaha.. please tell us more lolopcorn:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Cool story bro! Haha
> How about this....**** GARRETT TURBOS!!!
> 
> Lol












Pretty funny you hate Garrett turbos but Garrett is exactly how Precision start out... Precision tried to modify them and weren't very good at it. They are a little better now, but there will be a new turbo of the week the leghumpers will jump on soon enough.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Hahaha wow chill out bro I'm only joking around. Some people really can't take a joke on these forums... 

Garrett is a great company I just prefer precision. Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Hahaha wow chill out bro I'm only joking around. Some people really can't take a joke on these forums...
> 
> Garrett is a great company I just prefer precision. Thanks for the chuckle


 Guess you missed the Mario=Joke... obviously not serious, I could give a sh!t its not like I own either company :laugh: Its just funny every few years some new turbo company comes along and everyone thinks they are the new shizzz. Then they complain about having to get a new turbo or get it rebuilt.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

skydaman said:


> Pretty funny you hate Garrett turbos but Garrett is exactly how Precision start out... Precision tried to modify them and weren't very good at it. They are a little better now, but there will be a new turbo of the week the leghumpers will jump on soon enough.


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha wow such a funny joke! :screwy: 


Never had a problem with my precisions. But Good luck with your overpriced, played out Garrett's  
Haha 


Whoops here we go again!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> Haha wow such a funny joke! :screwy:
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with my precisions. But Good luck with your overpriced, played out Garrett's
> ...


 Another? opcorn:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Haha wow such a funny joke! :screwy:
> 
> Never had a problem with my precisions. But Good luck with your overpriced, played out Garrett's
> Haha
> ...


 Overpriced? You still pay retail? :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

skydaman said:


> Overpriced? You still pay retail? :laugh:


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::thumbup:


After Precision seals blowing out, Garrett +1


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

You guys are just too ****ing cool for us pte owners I guess. Maybe create a thread about Garrett turbos and stay there. To each his own. Or are you just narrow minded? Perhaps your head is just shuuved so far up your ass that your brain is deprived of oxygen and that's the reason for all the hate?
When you get your head out of your ass go look at some dynos.

It's about time a company made affordable, quality products that perform on the street or track. You can keep your Garret's. I'm sure they boost your ego or perhaps make your balls feel bigger. I drive a mkiii because size doesn't matter when you've already got a big dick and balls to match


:thumbup:


Honestly po simply asked if he should keep his turbo or get a gt35. Well the most cost effective route would be to keep the turbo and put money elsewhere. These days you have to spend wisely but don't have to settle for less. Thanks PTE, My vrts wouldn't be the same without you.

Cheers. 
I'm done with the usual childish vortex bs. no one cares if you think you're better than the rest of us. Truth is we're all equal. Sometimes our egos get th best of us. I know mine does when I roll up on a vette owner...shouldnt be that way with fellow enthusiasts here for the same cause.

Grow up or stfu


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Gt3582r.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> You guys are just too ****ing cool for us pte owners I guess. Maybe create a thread about Garrett turbos and stay there. To each his own. Or are you just narrow minded? Perhaps your head is just shuuved so far up your ass that your brain is deprived of oxygen and that's the reason for all the hate?
> When you get your head out of your ass go look at some dynos.
> 
> It's about time a company made affordable, quality products that perform on the street or track. You can keep your Garret's. I'm sure they boost your ego or perhaps make your balls feel bigger. I drive a mkiii because size doesn't matter when you've already got a big dick and balls to match
> ...



















umad?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Just so we're clear... 

He says this:



dub_slug said:


> Hahaha wow chill out bro I'm only joking around. Some people really can't take a joke on these forums...
> 
> Garrett is a great company I just prefer precision. Thanks for the chuckle


Then proceeds with this:



dub_slug said:


> You guys are just too ****ing cool for us pte owners I guess. Maybe create a thread about Garrett turbos and stay there. To each his own. Or are you just narrow minded? Perhaps your head is just shuuved so far up your ass that your brain is deprived of oxygen and that's the reason for all the hate?
> When you get your head out of your ass go look at some dynos.
> 
> It's about time a company made affordable, quality products that perform on the street or track. You can keep your Garret's. I'm sure they boost your ego or perhaps make your balls feel bigger. I drive a mkiii because size doesn't matter when you've already got a big dick and balls to match
> ...


Split personality much... :laugh: Its hard to contradict yourself so many times! :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

skydaman said:


> Just so we're clear...
> 
> He says this:
> 
> ...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> umad?


More and more I am noticing that you contribute nothing of relevance to the threads you post in... are you really that desperate to get your post count up??

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

02vwgolf said:


> More and more I am noticing that you contribute nothing of relevance to the threads you post in... are you really that desperate to get your post count up??
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


U tellin cool stories now to? u madbro? :facepalm:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha you **** need a Twinkie? Lemme guess big Tom sticks the Twinkie in his ass while sky sucks out the cream???! 


lmfao!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> More and more I am noticing that you contribute nothing of relevance to the threads you post in... are you really that desperate to get your post count up??
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


GTFO


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Haha you **** need a Twinkie? Lemme guess big Tom sticks the Twinkie in his ass while sky sucks out the cream???!
> 
> lmfao!



So your comeback is you thinking about two dudes playing with twinkies in their ass... jesus dude what goes on in your head? At first we just thought you were a little bi-polar, now its disturbing.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha shut the **** up you ass Twinkie eating [email protected] :thumbup:

Better? 

My guess I your just a bitch which is why you talk **** to people via the Internet. LOL


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> Haha you **** need a Twinkie? Lemme guess big Tom sticks the Twinkie in his ass while sky sucks out the cream???!
> 
> 
> lmfao!


:facepalm:











skydaman said:


> So your comeback is you thinking about two dudes playing with twinkies in their ass... jesus dude what goes on in your head? At first we just thought you were a little bi-polar, now its disturbing.










yea he's just proven himself to be an idot... nuff said lol.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dub_slug said:


> Yea I'm ****ing crazy. Wish you would talk **** to me face


and now the internet tough guy talk ensues. we go from garrett or pte opinions to come talk to my face lol










knock it off kid


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Haha not a kid. But Tom maybe you're the one sucking out the cream jahaha!

**** you both. Ass Twinkie eating [email protected](s)

I stand corrected


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Go stick a Garrett turbo up your ****ing ass since you like them so ****ing much you ****ing *** ass mother ****ers


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Tom you should change your name to 


[email protected]!

LOL


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] and skyfagman must be butt buddies if you both get so
Damn butt hurt about everything


Heyyy guess what! Cool story bro lol

Yea ****s not even funny so just shut the **** up both of you and Go 69 some Twinkies out of each others *******


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Hahaha you must be a tool if you drive a lame ass '92 prelude....good one bro. Those were cool back in 2000 even then they weren't that cool.....tool.


And you Drive a girls Jetta.....that's a really cool story bro!


Haha fagget


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Hahaha you must be a tool if you drive a lame ass '92 prelude....good one bro. Those were cool back in 2000 even then they weren't that cool.....tool.
> 
> 
> And you Drive a girls Jetta.....that's a really cool story bro!
> ...





dub_slug said:


> [email protected] and skyfagman must be butt buddies if you both get so
> Damn butt hurt about everything
> 
> 
> ...





dub_slug said:


> Tom you should change your name to
> 
> 
> [email protected]!
> ...





dub_slug said:


> Go stick a Garrett turbo up your ****ing ass since you like them so ****ing much you ****ing *** ass mother ****ers





dub_slug said:


> Haha not a kid. But Tom maybe you're the one sucking out the cream jahaha!
> 
> **** you both. Ass Twinkie eating [email protected](s)
> 
> I stand corrected





dub_slug said:


> Haha shut the **** up you ass Twinkie eating [email protected] :thumbup:
> 
> Better?
> 
> My guess I your just a bitch which is why you talk **** to people via the Internet. LOL


Yepp back to split personality... he calls us butt hurt then goes on pointless post rampage. Yet he hasn't posted one fact about PTE other then he really really likes them. 

Honestly I dont really care what turbo you use as long as it works and accomplishes your goals. Use whichever one you like, get the best deal on, leg hump in our dreams, etc...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

So I Googled dub_slug... fitting:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Ohh you butt hurt? Sorry you drive some gay ass Honda and a chicks Jetta!!! Good luck with that bro. 
Haha who mods a 1.8t? You must be a total tool if you think that **** is cool. Grow the **** up old man. You're not doing yourself or anyone on these forums a favor.

Maybe go drive your stupid Honda or Jetta around to make you feel better. 


:laugh:


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

dub_slug said:


> Ohh you butt hurt? Sorry you drive some gay ass Honda and a chicks Jetta!!! Good luck with that bro.
> Haha who mods a 1.8t? You must be a total tool if you think that **** is cool. Grow the **** up old man. You're not doing yourself or anyone on these forums a favor.
> 
> Maybe go drive your stupid Honda or Jetta around to make you feel better.
> ...


Dude you drive a MKIII... hardly in a position to talk down to anyone. Your fitting right into the MKIII forum stereotype. :laugh:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

dub_slug said:


> GTFO


I wouldn't know anything, I only have a 6262 powered 8v... 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for you help everyone  
opcorn:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

I love you guys... :laugh: and for what it's worth have both Precisions and Garretts. Both perform their intended function but one brand clearly has a higher price point and a longer history of success. This does not however make it any more desirable than the other. People piss me off who have only run one turbo by one manufacturer then preach on Vortex as if they have some exclusive knowledge.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Wow this turned south in a hurry...

ive run Garretts, Turblownetics n Precisions turbos on my vrt jetta n my old 16v turbo scirocco n had my best luck with the Precision product thats why I support them... ive also seen all of them not perform and starts leaking oil everywhere but that usually has something to do with how it was installed... 

Lets have the kotex mods lock this up... sorry to vdubed13


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gtx3071r

BW s259billet

:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

wow, i wonder what my 1984 20v jetta is in that douche bags books..then again..i'm most def hands and fists faster with 475+whp.


i love BW stuff and holset stuff, but garretts have never done me wrong in 15+ years. i haven't run a drop of coolant and always 25+psi in my current gt turbo....take it apart, it's perfect. that is great for me


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

skydaman said:


> Dude you drive a MKIII... hardly in a position to talk down to anyone. Your fitting right into the MKIII forum stereotype. :laugh:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> My guess I your just a bitch which is why you talk **** to people via the Internet. LOL


i just cant help dropping this one whenever i get the chance.... this time, it goes out to you, dumb slug.

and i am a fan of BW here, journal bearing stuff works just fine for me. i used to run a 35R, and man that thing was a lightswitch. nothing, nothing, BOOOOOOM 35+psi. i run a slightly bigger turbo now though. and still a small port head with >800 AWHP 20v.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> Or are you just narrow minded? Perhaps your head is just shuuved so far up your ass that your brain is deprived of oxygen and that's the reason for all the hate?
> When you get your head out of your ass *LEARN TO READ!!!! i think it is you who needs to "pull your head out"*
> 
> It's about time a company made affordable, quality products that perform on the street or track. You can keep your Garret's. I'm sure they boost your ego or perhaps make your balls feel bigger. I drive a mkiii because size doesn't matter when you've already got a big dick and balls to match *you should prolly spit them out because they certainly arent yours. i drive (a couple times a year only, it stays in storage most of the time) a Vortech SC'd MK3 GTI. and i am just a standard issue white boy.*
> ...





Vdubed13 said:


> Im stuck on which turbo to use! I have both turbos to use and don't know which one is the best for my setup!


i did some fixin for you, dumb_slug. :wave: :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^:beer::beer:


----------

